# This wait is killing me..



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't believe how addicted I am to muzzle loading now! At first I thought it would be a back up to when I don't draw out for a rifle tag.. But now it's number one on my list! I wish tomorrow was September 23!

I'd love to see any succes photos of previous ML hunts if you guys would like to post them!

I decided to put a scope on my Accura V2 to help my accuracy and make my girlfriend more comfortable with shooting it. I almost went with the Tradition's 1x32 because of the price, but ended up with the Vortex 1x24 due to the warranty. Hopefully I'll never need it.. 

It was bore sighted for 25 yards at Sportsman's. Took it out last night to get it at 50. 

100gr of BH209
250gr SST
Federal 209A 

Here are my results! The three closest to the center were my last three shots.

What do y'all suggest.. Should I zero it to 100 or 125 yards??


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I always zero mine at 100 yards... 'course, I won't shoot much further than that anyway.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good call on the Vortex.

I zero at 1" high at 100, and my 25, 50, 75, 100, and 125 all are great kill zone shots. 

No matter the distance you choose, shoot at each of those distance aiming dead on and look at the overall flight. What works for me might not work for you. I recommend doing this with a cold bore at each range, so you can best replicate field conditions. Might be extreme, but I like doing this with my hunting rifles. With the ML its like the MPBR, but done manually.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

AdamBrewer said:


> I can't believe how addicted I am to muzzle loading now! At first I thought it would be a back up to when I don't draw out for a rifle tag.. But now it's number one on my list! I wish tomorrow was September 23!
> 
> I'd love to see any succes photos of previous ML hunts if you guys would like to post them!
> 
> ...


Just wait until you get up to the mountains... It's the best time of the year to be up there IMO! It can get a little too warm for me during the day, but the mornings are nice and the trees are simply amazing, you just can't beat the views!

I've got a similar setup as you, I'm still working on it and I might reduce my load down to 100 grains (down from 110) and I am planning on a 125 yard zero in hopes that anything within ~150 yards will be +/- 2", but like manysteps said I too don't like to shoot out past 100 yards.

BTW, nice shooting!

What unit is your tag for?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> What unit is your tag for?


Mine is the 4/5/6 unit.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a buck I got with the muzzy two years ago.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Here's a buck I got with the muzzy two years ago.


That's a dandy! 32" outside?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

manysteps said:


> That's a dandy! 32" outside?


No. He's just a really big 27" wide buck. Those long main beams and inside spread makes him look wider.
Here's him euro mounted. The buck above him is 31" and he looks just as wide.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> No. He's just a really big 27" wide buck. Those long main beams and inside spread makes him look wider.
> Here's him euro mounted. The buck above him is 31" and he looks just as wide.


Still a dandy shooter. What a beauty!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

those bucks are too beautiful for sheetrock....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's another one of my better muzzy bucks from the past.


----------

